
Wisconsin won’t break even on Foxconn plant deal for over two - denzil_correa
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/10/16125792/apple-foxconn-wisconsin-deal-jobs-profitable-2043
======
zafka
But you can be pretty sure that the Scott Walker will benefit quite a bit over
the next decade. If you ever look at who benefits when a city gets a new
sporting stadium you will see the same sort of payoff. Seldom does the public
win.

